# Necromunda: Spyrers - Action



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

"LADIES AND GENTELMAN!! BOYS AND GIRLS!! WE BRING YOU A VERY SPECIAL PRESENTATION!!! TONIGHT IS THE DEBUT OF SEASON 7 OF UNDERHIVE ACTION!!! THE 24 HOUR A DAY ALL LIVE UNDERHIVE ACTION REALITY SHOW!!" Announcer Stan Fields shouted.

"This season is shapeing up to be one of our best! As some of you millions out there may already know, this is the live viewing of our noble houses SPYRER rights of passage. Where we watch as our most promising young nobles show the upstarts, mutants, blasphemers, ratskin skum, and the worst dreds of our noble society just who is boss, and who they should respect.. and fear!!!" Announcer Stan continues. 

"So without any further adue lets get this show on the road!!! This years Cast: First up Maiev of the house Delaque. As Tradition with his family he, uh sh... Maiev is facing the proving with confidance. Maiev will be fighting in the devious Malcadon rig suit. Lets hear it for Maiev!!!!" The crowd track roaring over the announcer, "Next up another Delaque!!! Augustus Delaque is a sadistic, hot-headed, sycophant who's pride is only outweighed by his ambition. ...lets see what else his mother had to say about him." the laugh track rises "Wearing his family's colors and the Yeld rig handed down to him by his father, lets hear it for AUGUSTUS!!!!!!" Crowd track roars. "Tonight we have A VERY SPECIAL star in our cast!!! and OUTCAST!!! The shame of Delaque!! The mass murderer and outlaw!! The man wanted dead by the emporer himself. He started his life with passion for the emperor! Joined the enforcers, and rose through the ranks, and recieved many accomdations. Till one day when some say his mind was broken, some say the taint of chaos reached him, and some say his blood thirst overwhelmed him. He is .. the one.... the only..... Thaddius Cutter Delaque!!!!!!" boo's overwhelm the announcer. "He is senteced to life in the underhive, If he can make 10 SPYRER conquests, his life will be spared. Also life will not be easy for him down there. He is sentenced to wear the Jeronimo YELD rig suit. This suit is said to be cursed. For no one wearing it has ever lived, yet inspite of it's victums untimely deaths, the suit it self always seems to find its way back up the spire being traded away like a hot potato." Announcer Stan pauses...

"Next up we have Naum from house Goliath! Like all Goliath he lets his fists do the talking. Not much coming from upstairs if you know what i mean!" Laugh track half heartedly rises "Though he looks like a serious contender, in his Orrus power rig! Lets hear it for Naum!!!" crowd track roars " and last but certainly not least. You may remeber him from season 5, the loveable laughable Reginald Van Saar!! The only member of his squad to finish his mission, he brought terror to the deep of the underhive in his orrus power rig!!" crowd track roars.

ALL: You are waving at the cameras getting ready for your deployment into the underhive, for most of you this is your first time on TV. You may step up to the mics and say a few words, and answer a question or two from the fans, and say goodbye to your families. Except Thaddius, you may only speak to the cameras. I will update in 2-3 days.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Maiev sneered behind its skull mask, cheering crowds, just wonderful, it hated crowds; they drew far too much attention. To anyone watching it would seem that the lithe matte-black figure of Maiev was a statue, so still was it, it did not wave, did not step forward and generally ignored the cheering crowd; but take note of everything it did; nothing escaped the Malcodon's notice, it was its way to observe and plan.

It merely stood there, watching, waiting patiently for the Hunt to begin, all the while observing the other Hunters, Maiev took a slow step back, into the shadows, its movement so slow that barely any of the crowd noticed the suddenly mobile Spyrer as it disappeared into the darkness that the lights did not touch.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

The crowd roared in approval as the announcer begun his long, well known process of introducing the masses to the latest contestants. Countless millions tuned in to the channel to hear his load voice boom with excitement and speak of the grandeur and untold glory that the contestants will have to fight for to receive. The arena like structure were the beginning of the event was being held was swelling with a countless supply of people all eager and ready to see what the show had in store for them next. They were here to marvel at the pain of others and bask in the bloodbath that was to come. But most importantly they were here to bear witness to the everyday lives of the Under Hive world through the eyes of five chosen contestants. Some might consider such an act to be the thing of Savages, to Cutter it was just Human nature.

The crowd was bellowing its praise once more for the other members of Cutters team, screaming songs of love and bravery for their favorites. That is, until his own name came up.

_"Tonight we have a very special star in our cast! And an outcast! The shame of Delaque the mass murderer and outlaw! The man wanted dead by the Emperor himself. He started his life with passion for the Emperor! Joined the enforcers, and rose through the ranks, and received many commendations. Till one day when some say his mind was broken, some say the taint of chaos reached him, and some say his blood thirst overwhelmed him. He is.. The one.... the only..... Thaddius Cutter Delaque!"_

People were brought a back from this statement and their booing crept its way all around the arena, cursing Cutters name they threw around rude gestures and exchanged their looks of disgust upon hearing his name. The Emperors light will shine upon them in the end and prove his unconditional dedication to the Throne, of that Cutter had no doubt he was an innocent man and he intended to prove them wrong. The announcer preceded to his fellow team members and explained how Cutter would have to wear some sort of supposedly cursed suit. 

When the man had finished with the others Cutter was given time to prepare, but his focus was put off by the crying masses of people that still booed his very being. The one they called Maiev seemed to sense something and recoiled back into the shadows of the stage. At that moment the members of the press managed to break forward and begun showering Cutter with their false accusations and generally offensive banter. Quarl burst forward and snapped her huge and imposing metal jaws at the reporters which caused many to break from the scene and flee least they lose one of their many fingers to the cyber-hound. Quarl herself was Cutters companion of sorts, after many years of Isolation in the dark depths of the Under Hive Quarl is the only ever thing that Cutter had ever come to rely upon. But those many years with only the old girl to comfort him were exactly why he was here in the first place, no more will he be a convict and a man on the run; this competition gives him the chance to redeem his actions in the eyes of the people. Not that he ever committed them in the first place but it was a start.
Moving to take the stand Cutter looked straight into the cameras for the millions watching at home and begun to speak. 

_“My fellow citizens, this concept of life is a funny game we play is it not? One moment you’re sitting on top of the world and next it drags you down to the cesspit of society. If winning these competitions is what it takes to bring me out of your minds as a guilty man and into the world as a new one then so be it. I will not answer your stupid questions or protest to you my innocence, I will only fight, so do not pester me with your false information or you’re supposed facts only sit and watch as I kill for your amusement and earn my freedom”_

With that Cutter left the podium of central attention to prepare for what was to come.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Naum shook his head, _not much coming from the upstairs_. Grumbling, Naum walked up the podium after Cutter was done. Smiling, he looked at the audience. 

"'Ello 'dere evry'one! Mah name iz Naum, an I' 'ere ta kill eva ting dat moves! i'll crush de good with dese babbies!" Naum said raising his fists. "Ready fer a gud fight?"

With that Naum busted out laughing. The people in the audience looked at him in horror. Even the camera crews were confused. Finally stopping Naum looked back at the cameras.

"God, can none of you take a joke? You all seriously thought I sound like an ork?" Naum shook his head, "You people need to lighten up, you're about to see people, _if they can be called that,_ get ripped apart, blown to pieces or otherwise die in a fashion that will amuse you. You should be dark and grim during that. Not now. Oh! Yes, and Britney," Naum said tapping a picture of a women on his shoulder, "How's that baby coming along? You know I'm not paying any child support on that little bastard."

With that Naum turned and walked off the podium.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

*Let the show begin.*

"---- and were out." a servitor said in a mechanical voice, as the camera lights dim.

Announcer Stan Fields comes over to your group as you are being loaded into the under-hive insertion tubes. "Look, you guys aren't just going down there for fun and games, we need to destabilize the power structure down there so the underlings don't band together and think they can have a stake at what we have up here. Your (makes quote marks with his fingers) "Sacred Oath" is to kill 2 Gang Leaders for each of your members. Thats 10 gang leaders, We don't care who actually gets the kill, just so long as you take out 10 gang leaders. You will be monitored from here and your head's up displays will inform you of your progress. " Turns to the servitors, " alright load em up!"

You are each loaded into what basically amounts to a Torpedo only slightly larger than you, with a porthole so you can see. The show comes back from comercials and Stan resumes the broadcast.

"And now! without Further adue our spyerer's TAKE THE PLUNGE!!" You feel a violent amount of sudden G-forces as you are launched out of the spire high into the stratosphere. One of the things you notice is the silence, you have never experienced silence like this. The constant hum and churn of the spire, has been a constant your whole lives. It is peaceful for a moment. Then your torpedo plunges back toward the planet, your torpedo plunges through the base of the city and you come crashing to a halt causing Damage and rubble. You all come to rest in different sections. You will spent some time coming together and working the area trying to find your way around. 

Maiev You arrive in a chem pit. An extensive and highly dangerous chemical pit lies nearby. The pit is a source of constantly changing chemicals, sulphurous deposits, and all kinds of poisonous and corrosive substances. There is no life around here... well no intelligent life.

Augustus you arrive in a mineral Outcrop. Not far from a settlement there is an outcrop of mineral wastes where a ganger can collect valuable sparstones, adonite crystals, igneous adamantorite, or one of the many other kinds of mineral gems that are formed in the Underhive.

Naum you crash into a water still. The gang has discovered and renovated an old water still out in the wastes. The still is worked by the family or friends of one of the gangers. Guilder slave trains carry the water to local settlers making the gang a share of the proceeds. You emerge from your tube to some very angry gangers, you just wrecked their only source of income. There are three armed gangers, this will be trouble as you are all alone. Fight, or Flight?

Thaddius you crash into a spore cave. a hidden cave where many kinds of rare fungi grow, such as pearl spore and iron mould. Some of it glows. But there is something alive down here. 

Reg ended up landing in a gambling den. he had to shoot his way out of there and barely made it out. You hear on the coms that he has worked out everyone's realitive positions. He suggests you all meet at some old ruins, and you get an update on your heads up display. You do not have records of the under-hive or maps, you just know the direction you need to go. Give a good long description of your journey to the meet up point. Feel free to talk in PMs just keep me informed if you guys decide something, you can nominate a leader or just work on a consensus basis.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Naum loaded into his torpedo. The silence helped to clear Naums thoughts. He closed his eyes and prepared himself for war. As the the torpedo sped towards the planet, Naum smiled; death from above. The impact was incredibly strong. Naum's vision blacked out and his ears rang from the sound. As the door hissed open, Nuam walked out, dazed, and was met by three gangers.

_Just what I frakking need. A Emperor damed fight._
Naum raised his arms and fired his bolt launchers, shredding one ganger. The other two dove for cover and pulled out sawn off shot guns. Naum charged one on his left, taking buckshot as he ran. One blast hit him in the back of the knee, and caused his to fall. The ganger closest to him stepped out of cover and attempted a coup de grand. Unfortunately for him, Naum got up fast enough to crush his head in his hand. The third ganger turned to run while shooting behind him. Naum, unable to move fast fired his launchers, wounding but not killing the ganger. Naum turned and used the opposite exit.

Naum heard the transition about where to meet, so he started to limp off. Naum moved through the city to his target. Some people saw him and rushed off into dark alleys. Naum continued to the destination, slowly. Naum arrived last, and limped over to the others.

"So, how'd ya'll do?" Naum asked, before collapsing forward and rolling onto his back. Naum need a rest...


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

The huge roar of the crowd was brought to an abrupt end as the announcer stepped fourth once more into the spotlight, at home millions more stared on eager to see the contestants take the plunge into the dark world that was the Under hive. Just moments before the announcer had approached Cutter and the other members of his team to brief them on what was to come. They were to kill Ten of the Under hives major gang bosses, such a thing was no easy feat but nor was surviving in the depths of the Under hive feeding off whatever happened by and taking odd jobs from the numerous criminal gang as Cutter had done for much of his life. Staring down the line of his fellows Cutter pondered how many of his team mates would be able to handle the massive strain that the Under hive forces upon a man the moment that he steps into its dark embrace. There was Maiev, a dark figure forever clouded in shadow, his armor was pitch black and was shaped in a way that would easily intimate some lesser men. Then there was Augustus, something put Cutter off with this man he seemed to hold himself above all others and emitted a wave of self-importance with the way he looked to hold his chin aloft; he was probably just another noble boy whose arrogance and ambition was motivating him to try and place himself above others in the competitive world of Delaque politics, yet he is still Kin and Cutter would have to respect that. Whether Augustus would turn out to be a valuable addition to the family was something that this competition would decide. The rest were complete strangers to Cutter Naum an Orrus and Reg also an Orrus, they at least looked like they could handle themselves.

When the announcer had finished making his declarations to the crowd they were taken into their pods and made ready for launch. Quarl sat on Cutters lap and the latch closed in front of them. Cutters Yeld wings still picked at his conscious, he had never had to wear such petty things and he was still becoming adjusted to the way he had to maneuver them, it was difficult to do so in the cramped pod however. None the less the show must go on and Cutter strapped himself in as the announcer said the final a’due. Without warning a sudden G-force rippled throughout Cutters body and the pod was sent flying downwards into the depths of the Under hive.

The pod landed with a huge bang at ground level and managed to carve a gaping hole within the earth sending up tremendous amounts of rock and rubble. The latch was blown clear off its hinges and Quarl leaped forward followed shortly by a shell-shocked Thaddius. They had landed in some sort of cave like structure; all around them were these strange glowing fungi that grew seemingly on every surface of the cavern. Pillars of rock and stone held the roof above in place and were dotted throughout the entire cave. Stepping forward Cutter reached for his weapons, they were both Laser tubes of sorts and resembled that of a laspistol with an obscenely long barrel. The cavern was dark and the light that steamed in from the large impact hole of Cutters pod was the only real source of illumination, the spores that had overrun the cave glowed a bright green but it was not enough to provide any real light it only served to outline the edges of the cavern. But something was dangerously wrong with this place, Quarls teeth became visible in an instant and a low growl was slowly built into a bark of warning for its master as it detected that the two were not alone. 

Cutter was thrown like a ragdoll; his whole body was flung sideways as an unseen attacker drove a powerful force into his side and sent him flying across the cavern and headlong into one of the numerous pillars that populated the small cave. It crumbled under the weight of his suit and Cutter was showered in rock and age old dust. Whipping the refuse off his visor he could see his assailant standing before him. A creature of epic proportions it was huge, its skin was made up of wave after wave of fat and coloured an oddly bluely grey colour. It was one of the ugliest things that Cutter had ever seen and resembled a huge bloated toad. Bring up his weapons Cutter charged his shots to full power and let loss a hail of fire which engulfed the ugly creature and ripped flesh and blood from the things bloated mass. But it was no-where near enough and the thing just came on forcing Cutter to roll to the side to avoid it. Leaping up onto his feet he turned to face the Toad creature once more and begun squeezing off as many high powered rounds as his charge pack would allow. Off to his side Quarl was hanging back clearly at a loss as to what to do, the toad thing was far too big for her to take on in any sort of melee fight and Cutter gave the signal for her to back off. 

This time the toad creature came at him with a fury and smashed its way through many of the pillars that held the roof in its attempt to get to Cutter with lightning speed. All the while Cutter was forced to run and fire, but he wasn’t quick enough and the impeding mass of the creature threatened to swallow him up. With a lucky roll he managed to avoid the thick of the thing but caught some flack on the side which sent him reeling into another of the stone pillars. One of his shots missed the creature and impacted on a roof support which stood no chance against the high power round and was incinerated instantly throwing dust and dirt into the Toad things face. It was then that an idea struck Cutter and he decided that he may only have one chance at getting out of here in one piece. 

Cutter burst in a run away from his attacker and let out a load whistle indicating to Quarl that he needed her at his side. Pulling up his Laser tubes Thaddius tore into the cavern, letting shots fly into every pillar he ran past, the thing chasing behind him only added to the destruction as it forced its way through anything and everything that stood in its way. The cavern began to tremble and the roof was buckling above them, huge segments of rock and large amounts of rubble begun to fall from the ceiling. Cutter had to stop several times to avoid being hit by a down coming stone but he pressed on, just ahead a light was shining out, the only and entry and exit as far as Cutter could tell was staring him down at the end of the cavern. But it was chaotic as many of the cave supports had crumbled and now those that remanded were collapsing under the immense pressure. As he gained more ground on the light Cutter could hear the Toad creature behind him wail in agony as the roof finally gave in on top of it, but with Quarl at his side he barely managed to emerge from the cave exit as it fell apart behind him.

Putting his hands on his knees Cutter popped up his visor and he felt the sweat dripping from his brow. Panting heavily he could just speak a few words.

_“Hows…..that for….. Entertainment?”_


----------

